# In what region is Mexico



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Why on this forum Mexico is not part of North America and why when looking under South America you have Latin America and Mexico ?
What is the logic?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> Why on this forum Mexico is not part of North America and why when looking under South America you have Latin America and Mexico ?
> What is the logic?


It is part of North America. Where are you looking?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I found Mexico by entering EXPAT COUNTRY FORUM top of the page. look on the right under forum navigation


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> I found Mexico by entering EXPAT COUNTRY FORUM top of the page. look on the right under forum navigation


Go to this page http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ and tell me where you find Mexico.

Forum Navigation list Mexico under North America.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

If you enter Mexico via the flag , and check North America under navigation it is correct however if you do not log in and check north America under navigation on the right Mexico is not under North America but under South America.
South America in that section is divided between Latin America and Mexico.

Log out and check the navigation site it is different from the one shown if you are logged in.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Life is too short to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Life is too short to sweat the small stuff.


Right, for a second there I thought that I was going blind.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Heh.

It's easy to go off on small annoyances, isn't it?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Just for the record, it was not I, Hound Dog, who complained about the placement of Mexico in South America but my darling wife Citllali who made one post under my name. Just to add my dos centavos worth, Central America is actually part of North American geographically speaking and Chiapas and The Soconusco were part of Guatemala until the 19th Century when, after Spain was summarily booted out, a plebescite was held and those allowed to vote in those days voted to join Mexico. At one point, there was a movement in Yucatan to join the Condererate States of America since the powers that were shared some political values with the Southern U.S. states attempting to secede from the union. Never actually happened or Cancun and Playa Del Carmen might have been a part of the Confederacy which would make sense since so many in both places like to get looped. Perhaps mint julips instead of margaritas.


----------



## JuanitoM (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

*¡No fui yo!*


----------

